# ED Compliance



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

2014 435i M Sport Convertible Estoril Blue

Now off to the Austrian Alps, Venice, Florence, and Nice!

We Pulled out of ED into a parking spot, applied some spray wax and headed for our room in Fussen. The first words we heard were from the proprietor - "Nice car!"


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Very cool! Car looks fantastic  Enjoy your European experience and please post loads of pictures :thumbup:

BTW... Driving impressions?


----------



## Youngweb (Jan 23, 2008)

Great looking car. Congratulations! Enjoy your Euro road trip.


----------



## expilot (Mar 20, 2013)

Great looking car, and the perfect color choice!!!


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

If you are going to Venice the AC Marriott in Padova is right on the bus line. How is this for free gated underground parking?


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

DHP is great. To see the difference, on a incline you will feel like you are swimming upstream in ECO Pro. Then switch to Comfort and there is quite a difference. Now switch to Sport and rule the road.

I also really like Adaptive Speed Control. It is nice to have no need for adjustment when the gap narrows in front of you.

What a perfect day on the Grand Canal looks like -










Gondola traffic jam -


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

B&B La Martellina on the river and bus route to Florence.










Must see in Florence -










Domo - the other must see


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Great pictures! Congrats. Where did you stay in Fussen?


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

It must be awesome to see Florence when it isn't 90+ degrees and there aren't hordes of tourists. No problems with driving around town? Our tour bus drivers have told me that you have to pay an exorbitant usage fee to drive in the main part of town. Maybe that's only for the buses? Your weather looks awesome and your pictures are beautiful. We want more!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Gary J said:


>


What a great picture! Looking good Gary :thumbup:

+1 on wanting more


----------



## 435Texan (Aug 14, 2013)

Beautiful car. Looks like a great trip. Enjoy!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

afshawnt said:


> Great pictures! Congrats. Where did you stay in Fussen?


Hotel Restaurant Fruhlingsgarten. Charming B&B, nice view, good breakfast. 3 guests cooperate on tight parking.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Gluhwein said:


> It must be awesome to see Florence when it isn't 90+ degrees and there aren't hordes of tourists. No problems with driving around town? Our tour bus drivers have told me that you have to pay an exorbitant usage fee to drive in the main part of town. Maybe that's only for the buses? Your weather looks awesome and your pictures are beautiful. We want more!


Our hotel was right on the bus route to Florence. No way I would even drive YOUR Bimmer in Florence.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

The shutters on those buildings in Portofino are about the only real features on them. The blocks, columns, designs, etc. are painted on in a 3D kind of way that makes them look real.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Heading for Nice a great pull off spot over Monte Carlo.


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

Beautiful car Gary!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Gary J said:


> Heading for Nice a great pull off spot over Monte Carlo.


Congratulation on your new car and ED route, very similar to my first ED. Venice, Florence, Rapallo, Nice.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

SJAPoc said:


> What a great picture! Looking good Gary :thumbup:
> 
> 1D


+1! Congratulation!!! :thumbup:


----------

